# Does Nike trademark colors that they use?



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Does Nike trademark any other their colors/color combos?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Their logo is trademarked in any color they want to use. But the colors themselves are not trademarked. You can print your logo in the same color(s) that Nike uses.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

CheeseHead05 said:


> Does Nike trademark any other their colors/color combos?


no one can trademark a color


----------



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

speshoot said:


> no one can trademark a color


https://www.colormatters.com/color-and-marketing/color-branding-legal-rights


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

CheeseHead05 said:


> https://www.colormatters.com/color-and-marketing/color-branding-legal-rights


The colors are trademarked as associated to a specific brand within a specific category of products and services. As mentioned in another thread, the Nike trademark of the color Maize was in specific relation to their University of Michigan apparel. I don't believe their legal recourse would extend to ink colors used by another brand.


----------



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Kimura,

Once again, thank you for answering all my questions because I know they seem quite reiterated.  Its just that Nike covers such a broad market, I read that in 2016 they had like 500 patents, Im like dang man, share the wealth. lol


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

CheeseHead05 said:


> Kimura,
> 
> Once again, thank you for answering all my questions because I know they seem quite reiterated.  Its just that Nike covers such a broad market, I read that in 2016 they had like 500 patents, Im like dang man, share the wealth. lol


Why? I can guarantee you if I created a brand like that, I'd protect the heck out of it like they have. The great news is that we can all strive to create our own brand that has billion-dollar worldwide appeal.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

speshoot said:


> no one can trademark a color


Not exactly true.

The Quick 10: 10 Trademarked Colors | Mental Floss

Color as a Trademark


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

STPG Press said:


> Not exactly true.
> 
> The Quick 10: 10 Trademarked Colors | Mental Floss
> 
> Color as a Trademark


NO ONE can TRADEMARK a COLOR..JUST a COLOR, u can trademark a design with a specific color..but NO ONE can TRADEMARK a COLOR .


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

speshoot said:


> NO ONE can TRADEMARK a COLOR..JUST a COLOR, u can trademark a design with a specific color..but NO ONE can TRADEMARK a COLOR .


Cadbury trademarked their purple for the entire industry of chocolate. That's more than just a design.

Right, no one can trademark a specific color, BUT it's not just limited to design.

No one else can use coca-cola RED in any part of the beverage market.


----------

